# regsvr32 not work on Windows 98



## a_subscriber (Nov 4, 2004)

I have bat file: 
set path=%windir%\system;%windir%\system32; 
regsvr32 com_trezsubaccount.dll 
When I run this file in same folder where is com_trezsubaccount.dll in WindowsXP the COM
object is successed registered.
OK
But when I try to do this on Windows 98 I get error:
DllRegisterServer return code was:0x80020009

also I try with short name or with commas:
regsvr32 mytrez.dll
or
regsvr32 "mytrez.dll"

but again get error
DllRegisterServer return code was:0x80020009


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Not all dlls are self registerable. Some are in one OS and not in another, further complicating matters. The ones you are trying to register, moreover, are not Microsoft dlls, so unless you have some instructions from the vendor that they should be self registerable, there is no reason to think they are.

Your error is covered here and appears to have to do with inadequate NTFS file permissions:

http://support.softartisans.com/kbview_883.aspx

Other types of regsvr32 issues, discussed here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q249873&


----------



## a_subscriber (Nov 4, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Not all dlls are self registerable. Some are in one OS and not in another, further complicating matters. The ones you are trying to register, moreover, are not Microsoft dlls, so unless you have some instructions from the vendor that they should be self registerable, there is no reason to think they are.
> 
> Your error is covered here and appears to have to do with inadequate NTFS file permissions:
> 
> ...


I have full rights in machine where is Windows 98


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

You need to walk the dependency of that dll file. On what does it depend? There is almost certainly a different version of those files on XP than on Win98. What are the dependencies for those files? It sounds like there is a dependency somewhere that is failing to load.

To get dependency information for a dll, type the following at the command line:

*dumpbin /dependents c:\windows\system32\com_trezsubaccount.dll*


----------

